# How often do you shoot?



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Forgive me if this is already a thread, searched for it but nothing came up...

On average how much do you guys on the forum take your guns out to shoot?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Since my range is in my front yard I can shoot at will and daylight allowed. It is a shame work interfers with shooting time.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

It's about 10 miles from my house to the range. I try to get there twice a week. Sometimes I make it three times. Was there tonight.


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

You mean once a day gosh darnit


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

I average more like 4 days a week for handgun and twice a month for shotgun/clays.
I shoot 9mm about 80% of the time and .380 the rest. No major calibers...ammocost+higherrecoil+fewer rounds per clip+greathollowpoints=no need.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Twice a week,I go every Tuesday & Thursday. But I also teach 4-h on them days. And on the weeks end, Are club is packed. So it works out good for me to shoot on the same days I have to teach.:smt1099


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

Not as often as I would like. Last time I went to the range was July 1. I would be happy with a couple times per month, but couldn't afford more even if I had the free time.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I try to get to the range or a match at least every weekend. Last year I went shooting 69 times, a new record for me. This year so far 38 times.


----------



## johna91374 (Aug 16, 2011)

I try to go at least once a week but don't always make it. Earlier in the year I was pretty consistent but the last couple of months have been harder. I will say that now that I finally have .22 to I'll be spending more time due to the cost on ammo. Still like to put at least 50 rounds through my P226 every outing.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Twice a month.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

clockworkjon said:


> Not as often as I would like. Last time I went to the range was July 1. I would be happy with a couple times per month, but couldn't afford more even if I had the free time.


About the same here. $25 an hour plus ammo is more than I can afford on a more frequent basis.

KG


----------



## rmanier (Sep 1, 2011)

couple times a month. thinking of going more often but probably need to check into reloading ammo because of cost


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Too bad for me, but I only get to the conservation club I belong to about twice a month! I work O/T a lot on weekends, and it screws with my shooting time. I have to admit though that I am a die hard through the winter. That is the best time to shoot for me because most people at the range are fair weather shooters.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

About 2 times a week.....3 times if I feel I need more practice or if I am trying out some new loads. I would like to go more but I have to fish sometime and my buddies and I golf once a week and then riding the motorcycle has to have its days too. Oh yeah yard work. 

RCG


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

As much as possible, tomorrow will be next time.


----------



## NukeEmTillTheyGlow (Sep 6, 2011)

I try to make it twice a week, not far from the house. But I started my senior year today and I'll be really busy now.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

I dry fire and do drills daily and go to the range (USPSA Range) 2 times weekly until hunting season. During hunting season (the middle of august until december) I get very little practice.


----------



## rauchman (Aug 23, 2011)

I try to get out at least 2x a month, money and time permitting. If I had more of both, I'd be shooting more.

Having said that, I dry fire just about everyday on midsized Glocks and the M&P40F.


----------



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

a place to shoot is hard to come by for me. the ranges are at least an hour and a half away, and thats just hard to find the time for.


----------



## Prin_C (Jun 20, 2011)

We shoot mostly on weekends and the distance to the range is great. However, since we have a local club we carpool and have a great time. According to local laws, we are not permitted to shoot within two miles of residential buildings.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I try to shoot once a week, but don't always make it.

:smt1099


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Most weeks, I shoot 3 or 4 times. Being retired, and having my own range helps. I shoot a bit less in the winter, but I usually use the really bad weather (heavy snow/rain) to reload for less than lousy weather.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

dondavis3 said:


> I try to shoot one a week, but don't always make it.
> 
> :smt1099


I can understand... 
This thing call a job gets in the way, family, money..... All factors... :smt083

But, once a week, if I can.

Lateck,


----------



## Gallows (Oct 2, 2011)

I haven't had time to get out much lately so I am in the very bottom category at a couple of times a year.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Absolutely never. I carry my gun with the understanding that should occasion arise, I will be able to pull it out with speed and accuracy, shoot with precision, save the day and a handful of lives, all without practice... or smearing my make-up.


(If you didn't catch the sarcasm, it's there... So, don't yell at me.)


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Holly said:


> Absolutely never. I carry my gun with the understanding that should occasion arise, I will be able to pull it out with speed and accuracy, shoot with precision, save the day and a handful of lives, all without practice... or smearing my make-up.
> 
> (If you didn't catch the sarcasm, it's there... So, don't yell at me.)


HA... are you blonde? :mrgreen: Seriously, I have run into some who actually think that way.... oh, and after 42 years of marriage, and teaching firearms classes, I don't yell at ladies.... I married one, and taught too many others to shoot.... :smt1099


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

usmcj said:


> HA... are you blonde?


A lady never tells.

Unfortunately, I've met people who think that way, too... Glad you don't yell at ladies. Hahaha...


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

kg333 said:


> About the same here. $25 an hour plus ammo is more than I can afford on a more frequent basis.
> 
> KG


That's the beauty of living in the middle of NOWHERE and reloading.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

I reload, but living in a very small town is as close as I"m gonna get to "middle of nowhere"


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

never enough


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I generally shoot once a week, but that might change. I currently shoot at a range that is about 45 minutes away. I just applied (they too my check) for membership in a local club that had a waiting list. I should be approved on February 1st. At that time the range will be just 7 minutes away (except about 15 minutes during holiday traffic time).

But I also have a 10 meter pellet gun range set up in my basement and I have a 10 meter pellet gun to practice with. This is a big help. I recently bought a "double action" pellet gun and I shoot with that too, though it is not nearly as accurate as the 10 meter gun is.


----------



## LeoM (Jul 7, 2011)

I shoot my firearms to keep my skills up once a week. I work part time at an indoor range and the gunsmith has me zero the sights and test fire the repairs he makes, so I really shoot about 5 times a week. Pretty lucky, at least with firearms sports.


----------



## bengewarmer (Nov 7, 2011)

Man, reading these responses gets me so jealous. Going a couple of times a month would be frequent for me. It gets difficult when the nearest public range is half an hour away with no traffic. Plus $20 an hour. It's frustrating because I'm relatively new to handgun shooting and there are obviously things I want to work on, but can only get to practice them on range trips that are few and far between =[. I can only hope that relocating is in my not too distant future.


----------



## Raymond (Dec 3, 2011)

I'd love to go more but a couple times per month is about all I can afford these days.


----------



## jayny1 (Nov 26, 2011)

For Christmas my son purchased me a 1 month membership at a local range. I now go 3-4 times per week! Unlimited range time and free use of the rental guns, have to buy their ammo for rentals. Previouly went once per week.

Best $40 gift ever!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Bump for an old thread. Great question!


----------



## Brian48 (Dec 1, 2014)

You forgot one more option - "Not friggin' enough!".


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

I shoot competitively in IDPA & USPSA on a weekly basis and practice many days a week.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Last couple years- maybe a couple times a year. Past 6 months- maybe 10 times.
Covid and ammo supply really cramped my style for a while...and I have had health issues over the last couple years.
I have bought 3 new guns this past year- a Ruger LCP Max(380) and Sig 365 (9mm & 380). I had tons of issues with the Ruger...almost gave up on it. But after a couple trips to Ruger and new slide/ barrel/ recoil spring- it finally runs good. The Sigs have never batted an eye.

Now that ammo supply is getting more down to earth.....I'll probably be going to the range more often. Actually I'd like to try maybe once a month.
The Range I go to (Gun Port/ Bayou La Batre) is usually empty in the mornings during the week on the pistol range. When no one is there I can do pretty much as I like- shoot multiple targets at different distances. Draw and shoot from the hip. Do rapid fire. It's really nice. When other folks are there- then all the rules are in play. You are not timed either. You can stay all day. I've never done than though.
I have made 3 ammo orders this summer, and will do more on occasion. The price I am now paying for 9mm and 380 is about 1/2 what I paid on the shelf out at Academy -when they had it. If you scroll over sites like Ammoseek- occasionally you can find a real deal on just what you want- and on occasion- free shipping!

And- as crazy as things are getting out there....we need to keep our skills sharp.

Bang-bang!  😃


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

I know it’s not nearly enough but like clockwork I shoot once a month


----------



## Rhodester (May 6, 2011)

I go to the range about twice a week. It gets me out of the house and my wife really appreciates that.

I usually try to shoot .22 pistols and sometimes a .22 rifle. Sometimes I shoot “just to hear the gun go off“ as my dad used to tell me.

Of course when I do go, it is sometimes weather dependent, if it’s too hot I don’t go.

Then, when I come home I get to clean my fire arms and have a cold adult beverage. Life is good.


----------

